# Professor Ferreira Moves to CT



## SenseiKeith (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello All,

I just wanted to let everyone know we have Professor Feliciano (Kimo) Ferreira living in CT now. He has put his senior black belts in Hawaii in charge of the school and now lives on the  east coast. 

If anyone is interested in training with him, please let me know. I am very excited that he is here.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## MJS (Apr 5, 2010)

SenseiKeith said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know we have Professor Feliciano (Kimo) Ferreira living in CT now. He has put his senior black belts in Hawaii in charge of the school and now lives on the east coast.
> 
> ...


 
WOW!  Thats great to hear.  A few years ago, I attended a seminar with him in Meriden.  Awesome time!  I'd be very interested in hearing more.  Please feel free to post the info here or shoot me a PM.

Mike


----------



## SenseiKeith (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Mike,

He is available for lessons 7 days a week; he has lessons during day time hours as well. As long as we have one of our floors free he is able to do a lesson. 

Let me know what else you would like to know and I will get you the information. He also holds once a month workouts for all his black belts that are current Kempo Jutsu Kai members his yearly membership fee is $50. 

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## MJS (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info Keith.  During the day actually works out very well for me, as I work nights.  Who should I contact to set up a time?  Also what is the cost of the lessons?

Thanks again.  It'll be good to see you as well.  Its been quite some time.

Take care,

Mike


----------



## Matt (Apr 5, 2010)

SenseiKeith said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know we have Professor Feliciano (Kimo) Ferreira living in CT now. He has put his senior black belts in Hawaii in charge of the school and now lives on the  east coast.
> 
> ...



I'm interested:angel:

See you later this month. It's great to have him available on a regular basis. 

Matt


----------



## SenseiKeith (Apr 5, 2010)

I can set up the lessons for you, I can also give you some pricing:

*Private Lessons with Professor Ferreira*


Lessons      with Professor are 1 hour long; which can only be shared by the student      and a training partner.
 

$100      per hour for current  Kempo Jutsu-Kai members. $150 for      non members.
 
*Semi Private Lessons with Professor Ferreira*


Lessons      with Professor; up to four separate people can be scheduled for the semi      private lessons.
$45      per hour per person for current Kempo Jutsu-Kai members
$65      per hour per person  for non members
 
If you purchase blocks of time (5+ lessons) then you will receive a discount. 

If there is anything else I can do please let me know, I will be happy to assist in any way I can. 

Thank You,
Keith


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Apr 30, 2010)

if we can just get him to throw a seminar in san diego, california, LOL!
Still waiting, and so is Mr. Laroque!


----------



## Rick Wade (May 6, 2010)

I had the pleasure of sitting down with him about 10 years ago in Hawaii.  We talked story about Kenpo, Mr Parker, and looked at his scrap book.  I was very impressed.  One of his students came and worked out with us in our garage and We had a good time.  Kimo is very knowledgeable and moves good.  I wish him my best.

Rick English


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 6, 2010)

SenseiKeith said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know we have Professor Feliciano (Kimo) Ferreira living in CT now. He has put his senior black belts in Hawaii in charge of the school and now lives on the east coast.
> 
> ...


Hi folks!
It's always been a pleasure to work with Prof. Kimo and have had many wonderful experiences over our tenure together. He is a wealth of information and his unique slant on the kenpo/kempo arts,Grappling or his insight into the understanding of Lua are a welcome addition to your empty handed training. His past study of the weapon arts of the stick and knife are realistic and practical along with own innovations.
Hope to see him and Kiko soon!
Good luck to you,Keith!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 6, 2010)

I too have trained a bit with Kimo and treasure the experience. I recomend at least attending a seminar. Or train on a regular basis if possible. However I like what I am doing and I don't think on exactly the same lines about kicking but if you want to learn some cool kicking stuff, this is the place!:mst:
Sean


----------



## KempoShaun (Jun 12, 2010)

I've missed training with Professor, and I'd love to see he and Keiko-san again! As soon as I'm healed from my recent spinal fusion, I'll be sure to try and get a few lessons before I move to Pennsylvania!!!


----------

